# help me restore this great old bench



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

I was lucky enough to find this old workbench for free on Craigslist. I know, I suck! Made by Christiansen, Chicago. Don't know the timeframe but it looks like they stopped making benches around 1940.










Unfortunately, this has at least a couple old coats of paint on it. The front vise is in bad shape and the tail vise is missing. The owner had been using it in his shed just as a bench, then left it out in the rain at least one night before I rescued it. He said he was going to cut it up but thought it would be too much of a pain, thankfully!It's been almost 2 weeks in my basement and I still haven't been able to turn the front vise.

So, I'd like to take off the old paint and work on restoring this to it's original glory. I bought some Citristrip but haven't used it yet. Should I use the citristrip? Hand plane? Leave it alone? I know it could be worth some money to some people so I'm not sure what if restoring it is best. Should I worry about lead paint if I do strip the paint?

thanks ahead of time for any input!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would scrape the paint off with a card scraper. There's
probably oil in the wood underneath inhibiting paint
adhesion.

Missing the tail vise obviously.

Interior designers like these benches for shabby 
"farm" kitchens in grand houses and loft decor.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohh hell yea. You've gotta bring that bench back to its glory. Id agree with Loren on using the card scraper to remove the paint. It should come off pretty easily … I hope. I vote for a blog on this one.

As far as lead paint is concerned, there's certainly a possibility of it. You could get one of those little paint tester kits at the big box store. In any case if it is lead make sure you wash your hands, clean up the chips, and keep it away from the kids and animals. A respirator wouldn't hurt either. I wouldn't vote for sanding it if indeed it is lead. You don't wanna make too much dust and inhale it or send it all over creation.

I hope that you would use it once its all cleaned up but its yours and you can do whatever ya want with it


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome! I would love to find something like that…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe, I agree this must be saved and a scraper is your first line of attack. Is it lead paint? Maybe. Are you gonna eat what you strip off? Hope not.

You've really got a nice piece there. Looks very similar to one I have, actually, but it has no name on it that can be found. I started with some planing, then got smart and did the hand scraper for a way better result.

I can take some pics of the tail vise of mine if you're interested in rebuilding the one that was on your bench, just say the word. I'll 'watch' this post to see which way(s) you decide to proceed. Good luck!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You can get acme screws and nuts from McMaster Carr. You can also get cold rolled or even ground shafting there as well. Good luck.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Free! Yes you suck. Would love to see the restoration. I'm sure the vise will turn once it dries out. Does that end cap have a threaded hole for the missing end vise?


----------



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, card scraper it is. Yes, I definitely feel lucky on this one!

Chrisstef, you are right, I should use it once I get it back in shape. I guess you can't have too many benches either right? I'm in the midst of building my own, and it's nearly done, but I certainly couldn't pass this up when I saw it for free. I'm sure I'll do the "right" thing here and use it for its original purpose. I figured it would be perfect for a blog, I'll try to do that as I go.

Smitty, I would love to see some pics of your tail vise. I did find some pics of what looks like the original setup, but it would help to have some additional photos/options. I know it will be a challenge for me, but I would like to rebuild the tail vise.

Helluva, thanks but I think I will go with all wooden screws

Mauricio, the end cap has half of what was a threaded hole. Unfortunately it is broken.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

If you're up for an even bigger challenge, perhaps convert the missing front corner portion into a wagon vise.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Bravo for deciding to restore it. And if it does happen to be too many workbenches you could always pay it forward to a needy woodworker. wink wink  nudge nudge. LOL
Let's see some more photos. Definitely Blog worthy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm, so is there enough end cap/nut left to attach a new wooden nut? The other option would be to cut off the end cap and bolt on a replacement. Or you could cut off the remaining nub and use some modern end vise hardware?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Man the SOB that cut the front corner of that bench …. if I ever got my hands on him …. lol

You've got quite the audience now Joe!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'll follow along. Gonna love to see the old girl get back in shape.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

This was a pretty sweet find! Hope to see your progress!


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

Sweet find. Do it proud.


----------



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

Adding some pics.



























































































I have started scraping. Thanks for all the input!
I do have quite the audience now, I'll have to work hard, should be fun


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohh yeah! Making progress all ready Joe. I like it brother.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Can't believe some one cut the tail vise off. Even though it broke, you'd think someone who would have had that quality of a bench would have been capable of fixing it.
Kinda like the hand plane i picked up with the tote repaired with hot melt glue and electrical tape.

gonna be nice to see that old beaut restored. i like the old door shelf too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'll bet you can't wait to see that blue gone. Who'd paint a bench that color? yuk!!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Why would you paint the bench period…I sense a lot of soaking in WD40 to get that vise moving again lol


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I find a "Red Devil Scraper" to be the best tool for removing old paint. 
Never see these things mentioned on here; don't understand why. 
My Dad finished hardwood floors for about 50 years and he always scraped the floor by hand using one, or several, of these as a final step. 
I just grew up thinking a handled scraper was an inherent part of the finishing process.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Joe - any new progress on the bench. You thought we'd all forget huh?


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Good save.
2 thoughts.
If you built a NEW table you would be afraid to use it in FEAR of scratching or spilling paint on it…..NOT this one.
Second, attempting to put it back to the dimensions it was is why we are woodworkers..a challenge that can be done.
PRICE was right also.


----------



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Chrisstef, Chris? Not much progress on the bench, got a little more paint off the top, there's like 4 layers. I also removed the front vise, still not moving though. Maybe it's still not dried out? Scraping the paint off is no fun at all, started off pretty good, but the scraper doesn't seem to be working as well. I guess I need to refresh the edge more often. I did get to see that one piece of the top looks to be curly maple, can't wait to uncover the rest of that piece. I should take a few pictures now and keep them for a blog, or start the blog.

Unfortunately, it's going to be slow going on this one, I have some other projects lined up and should still finish the bench I'm building.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Here a great tip to use with the citrus stripper, apply the stripper and then place a strip of WAX PAPER over the applied area. Wait 10 to 15 minutes then use the card scrapper to remove your work area…let me know what you think after you try, but then again I know the results…oh so sweet…BC


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris, Stef, whichever you please. I know all about slow going, im building a bench myself with a 9 month old at home. We both got projects  Glad to hear of the little update and I hope that there is some curly maple under there. That would be a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

Ya, I have an 11 month old myself, turning 1 this month. Sure makes it tough to get some quality shop time, but I could never complain.

blackcherry, thanks for the tip! I will give it a try


----------



## DJ3 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have used a product called "safety stripper" that works rather well with old paint. Not cheap, but it lets you work easily, the paint seems to lift well when penetrated. It seems to remove one layer at a timeand if a layer does nto completley come off you are working it too soon.
It keeps the paint wet and therefore stops the issues of lead based paint overall. Just remember to use proper breathing apparatus and gloves, no smoking no eating etc. If you sand on it, there is bound to be some bad stuff in any finishes there, including lead.


----------



## jerrytrueblue (Jun 24, 2013)

Joe: I just returned from a trip across northern Ontario in Thunder Bay to pick up the same bench. Mine is complete and completely filthy. I had to disassemble it to pack it on my wagon. The top is 71 lbs, the bench weighs 182.
I can take shots and measures from it for you for the tail vise. I was looking at the parts closely and the threads may be able to be reproduced with a Beal threader or a machine shop ??? 
I have just finished a small bench that dates back to 1917 from a Canadian Dept. of Soldiers Civil Rehabilitation Programme after the Great War.
I Scrape Therefore I Am!
Jerry in Everett Ontario.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

It sure looks like that tail vise block is just bolted on. That should be an easy fix. Of course that assumes you have the wherewithal for making wooden screws and nuts.


----------



## JoeRPhilly (Jul 4, 2012)

Jerry, any shots/measurements you can provide would be awesome. Congrats on your new(old) bench, look forward to seeing some pics.

Mike, I don't have that ability at the moment, will probably try to farm that work out if possible…

I picked up this old millers falls no 34 hand scraper over the weekend for $2, and this thing works great for scraping, probably similar to the red devil mentioned above, but this thing is awesome, just have to figure out how to sharpen it.

Here comes the curl… and birdseye!



















And I'm finally able to turn the front vise!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Progress, sweet sweet progress! I cant believe someone would paint over such beautiful lumber. Kudos to you Joe for bringing it back to the surface and out from under the blasphemy!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I agree Stef, it look better already!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ All's I can say is 'ditto!' Looks great!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

When I was a housepainter in the 70s we would sharpen those Red Devil scrapers one of two ways: If you were on the ground you would take a flat file to it. If you were up in the air on a plank you put your folded sandpaper flat on the plank and ran the scraper blade over it several times sideways until you were sharp again. Easy peasy. If your plank (or a plate of glass in a shop) is nice and flat the sandpaper method actually works better.


----------

